# All about precious metals and stuff like that ....



## Greyson (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Greyson (Aug 29, 2017)

24 Carrot Cake ...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2017)

Looks so good.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2017)

Her Majesty doing a little browsing at The Bank of England.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 29, 2017)

Fort Knox ... some of the gold ...
.


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2017)

*G*ustav *K*limt _(gold leaf)...._oops, I didn't realize I was in the financial forum for gold. 
Well, the topic mentions "and stuff like that". I suppose this is "stuff like that"?


----------



## Greyson (Sep 1, 2017)

Lara said:


> *G*ustav *K*limt _(gold leaf)...._oops, I didn't realize I was in the financial forum for gold.
> Well, the topic mentions "and stuff like that". I suppose this is "stuff like that"?


.
It is you that is gold Lara ...


----------

